#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  AI...IS it another way of privacy breach?

## Shana

In the last Google IO, Google introduced some technological developments using AI and machine learning. But do you think it's another way of breaching our privacy?
Basically, this means our data is being fed to an algorithm. Hence, some way, our data is getting out, right? May be it's being used to customize and increase the performance of the gadgets. But don't you think this could result in something we already went through with Fb?

----------


## Neo

> In the last Google IO, Google introduced some technological developments using AI and machine learning. But do you think it's another way of breaching our privacy?
> Basically, this means our data is being fed to an algorithm. Hence, some way, our data is getting out, right? May be it's being used to customize and increase the performance of the gadgets. But don't you think this could result in something we already went through with Fb?


Indeed yes. Google has lot of your data more than you imagine. Why do people need this kind of AI assistant? There is no privacy now. The results we experienced with FB was already there with google. no action taken against google. I think when blockchain meets AI there will be some level of privacy.  :Confused:

----------


## Shana

> Indeed yes. Google has lot of your data more than you imagine. Why do people need this kind of AI assistant? There is no privacy now. The results we experienced with FB was already there with google. no action taken against google. I think when blockchain meets AI there will be some level of privacy.


If so, then we'll have to wait for a long time. Blockchain and AI..that's a ver interesting topic, but the future will have to answer!

----------


## Neo

> If so, then we'll have to wait for a long time. Blockchain and AI..that's a ver interesting topic, but the future will have to answer!


Blockchain based social media platforms are available now, but those are not properly executed. I think we will see properly executed blockchain based social media in the near future as need for privacy is rising. it will slowly utilize AI as well.

----------

